# With the right shoes anyone can conquer the world



## lovemeformetori (May 11, 2012)

Couldn't find a thread for this, but want to see your shots 

View attachment 8242


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (May 11, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> _image_


Way to step on her thread.  Let's all talk about your shot being so much better than hers now.  Très cool...  :er:


----------



## sm4him (May 11, 2012)

Err...Buckster, I *think* that's kinda the point of this thread...she said she "wants to see your shots."

I THINK she is wanting to start a thread of shoe photos...otherwise, 2Wheel and I are both mistaken, but I'm sure 2Wheel would not have just hijacked her thread otherwise.
We'll let the OP tell us if that's what she had in mind or not.

OP--cute shot; but I do wish the shoe on the right side wasn't clipped off.

I'll just stay in the peanut gallery for this thread rather than contribute a photo--all my shoes look even worse than my photos!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 11, 2012)

Buckster said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > _image_
> ...



She did say:  



lovemeformetori said:


> Couldn't find a thread for this, *but want to see your shots*



So I don't understand? Or am I missing /SARCASM or something?


----------



## lovemeformetori (May 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> She did say:
> 
> So I don't understand? Or am I missing /SARCASM or something?



Don't worry about it guys, I'm just a teenager, I know my shot isn't very good  I'm just looking for some tips!


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 11, 2012)

Why is this in the macro section?  Those shoes are gazzilion size bigger than the camera sensor.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

Buckster said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > _image_
> ...



She asked to see our shoe shots??????


----------



## Buckster (May 11, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > 2WheelPhoto said:
> ...


Oops!  Sorry!  My mistake!  I stupided out on that one!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

Buckster said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...



Its all good, I'm usually the one that gets stupid is why i asked =)


----------



## jake337 (May 11, 2012)

Buckster said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...



We all have brain farts from time to time......


----------



## lovemeformetori (May 11, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> Why is this in the macro section?  Those shoes are gazzilion size bigger than the camera sensor.



I didn't mean to post it here! Sorry, I'll move it to the gallery section?


----------



## kundalini (May 11, 2012)

A Mod can move this to the Themed section.









Opps, this probably isn't what the OP had in mind.  Let's see, how about.....






.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

lovemeformetori said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL...I suspect a mod will have to move it for you =)


----------

